# B15 Speaker Size



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Just need to know the size of both the front and rear speakers before I start pulling off panels. Thanks. These stock speakers are just aweful with any type of volume.

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

6.5-6.75

mounting depth in the front is 2" with room for a 1" spacer (3" is possible with a bigass spacer)

mounting depth in the rear is somewhere around 2.5" with no room for a spacer


----------



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I do not want a thundering ghetto rattleing box. Thanks, just needed the sizes before pulling panels.

John


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

someone should organize all the info and make a sticky about speaker size for each vehicle applactation. By someone I mean not me. I think it would be a very useful sticky.


----------

